# Searching for a scripture



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

It is bugging me not being able to find it. The good news is that I have been looking. Better than not looking. Hehe...
The scripture refers to Satan as the accuser of our brothers and about Satan being cast down when he accuses for God to see...I can't remember exactly.
Can anyone help me out?


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Revelation 12:10


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

When I'm looking for a specific verse, I go to www.bible.com.

You can select the Bible translation you want, then enter a keyword from the verse you're looking for.

It will come up with verses from the Old and New Testaments.


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks


----------

